# Acs update after 10 July 2013



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was thinking if anyone got reply from acs who applied after 10 July 2013. I am still waiting for updates its been almost 11 weeks and its at stage 4. 

Are they taking more than 12 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was thinking if anyone got reply from acs who applied after 10 July 2013. I am still waiting for updates its been almost 11 weeks and its at stage 4.
> 
> ...


They are taking the full 12 weeks time..

I applied on 25th June and got the results yest (23rd Sep ) Actually I would say 3 months time.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jan2Oz said:


> They are taking the full 12 weeks time..
> .
> I applied on 25th June and got the results yest (23rd Sep ) Actually I would say 3 months time.


Hi, Thanks for your reply jan2oz

Is there need to chase them or will they reply themselves. Its exact 11 weeks today. Or should i wait for another week?

Thanks


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

You should give it two more weeks I would say. Most people get their results within 100 days.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply jan2oz
> 
> Is there need to chase them or will they reply themselves. Its exact 11 weeks today. Or should i wait for another week?
> 
> Thanks


Under the current circumstance, you should wait atleast 13 weeks before a status inquiry.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Under the current circumstance, you should wait atleast 13 weeks before a status inquiry.


Thanks Sunlight11. Will wait for couple of weeks.


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I have applied ACS on 6th July. Can I expect the results in next week?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 6th July. Can I expect the results in next week?


Dear kct22,

Any update at your end? Did you try sending an email to acs asking for update?

Thanks


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Dear kct22,
> 
> Any update at your end? Did you try sending an email to acs asking for update?
> 
> Thanks



Hi tarunar1,

No updates from ACS. Also I didnt send email to ACS.
I will wait for another week.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Hi tarunar1,
> 
> No updates from ACS. Also I didnt send email to ACS.
> I will wait for another week.


Ok great, keep us posted with the latest progress. I will also keep it updated.


----------



## umakj6 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

I applied for ACS on July 5th. Its more than 12 week and still I didnt get any reply from ACS. Also, the skills application status is still 'With assessor'.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

umakj6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on July 5th. Its more than 12 week and still I didnt get any reply from ACS. Also, the skills application status is still 'With assessor'.


@umakj6

They are taking more than 13 weeks (3 months).


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> @umakj6
> 
> They are taking more than 13 weeks (3 months).


Hi guys,

I was going through some other thread and people who applied on 1st July got their result today. So we can expect ours soon.


----------



## umakj6 (Oct 1, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was going through some other thread and people who applied on 1st July got their result today. So we can expect ours soon.


Hopefully we should get our results by next week.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

umakj6 said:


> Hopefully we should get our results by next week.


Yes any time now. Keep checking the Status it will change to in progress and after that another 1 or 2 days.


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Ok great, keep us posted with the latest progress. I will also keep it updated.


Hi All,

I have applied ACS on 6th July and today the status changed from "with assessor" to "in progress". Expecting results in one or two days.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 6th July and today the status changed from "with assessor" to "in progress". Expecting results in one or two days.


All the best mate


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

bobinv said:


> All the best mate


Thanks bobinv


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

*It takes 3 months for sure*

I applied on June 27 and it took 13 weeks for me. I didn't mail them for my status. Guess not needed. Just sit and wait till maximum 13 -14 weeks.

All the best


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 6th July and today the status changed from "with assessor" to "in progress". Expecting results in one or two days.


@kct22

That's great mate. This means you will get your result in 1 or 2 days. Keep us posted. All the best.


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> @kct22
> 
> That's great mate. This means you will get your result in 1 or 2 days. Keep us posted. All the best.



Thank you tarunar1, Once I get the results I will post my results here.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Thank you tarunar1, Once I get the results I will post my results here.


Any update??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kct22 said:


> Thank you tarunar1, Once I get the results I will post my results here.


@kct22: Any luck with the results? I applied on 14th July. Just checking on you... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Applied on 21st July, nothing yet


----------



## umakj6 (Oct 1, 2013)

Finally got my results today


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

umakj6 said:


> Finally got my results today


Congrats.. so how is your result?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

umakj6 said:


> Finally got my results today


Great congrats mate.... Good luck for rest of the process.


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

Applied on 12th July...Still waiting....


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> @kct22: Any luck with the results? I applied on 14th July. Just checking on you... :fingerscrossed:


I got my results today

They have detected 2 years of my work experience. I am 2007 passed out and I had loads of paper, completed my graduation on april 2009. I started working since 2007. Happy that ACS did not detected experience post my graduation.

Results:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology In Information Technology from xxxx University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/07 - 07/09 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: System Engineer - L1
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/09 - 12/09 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Field Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/10 - 09/10 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: IT Help Desk Engineer - Trainee
Employer: Melstar Information Technologies Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/10 - 07/13 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Senior Engineer - IMS
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kct22 said:


> I got my results today
> 
> They have detected 2 years of my work experience. I am 2007 passed out and I had loads of paper, completed my graduation on april 2009. I started working since 2007. Happy that ACS did not detected experience post my graduation.
> 
> ...


Great to hear that ! What are you lodging - 189 or 190 ? Also, can you update your signature with your IELTS scores ?


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Great to hear that ! What are you lodging - 189 or 190 ? Also, can you update your signature with your IELTS scores ?


Hi torrentkid,

I am taking IELTS on 12th Oct. I have to score 7 in all modules then I will go for either 189. 

age - 30 
education -15
experience - 5
IELTS -10 (if I get 7 in all modules)


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kct22 said:


> I got my results today
> 
> They have detected 2 years of my work experience. I am 2007 passed out and I had loads of paper, completed my graduation on april 2009. I started working since 2007. Happy that ACS did not detected experience post my graduation.
> 
> ...


Great news...congrats.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was thinking if anyone got reply from acs who applied after 10 July 2013. I am still waiting for updates its been almost 11 weeks and its at stage 4.
> 
> ...


Guys i can see the status changed to case finalised. I have asked my agent if he got the results. Case finalised means results are sent?? Its still at stage 4? Please clarify??


----------



## maddy13885 (May 11, 2012)

tarunar1 said:


> Guys i can see the status changed to case finalised. I have asked my agent if he got the results. Case finalised means results are sent?? Its still at stage 4? Please clarify??


I applied on 10 July and I got the assessment result on 8 Oct (Yesterday) by email. Case finalised refers to your skill assessment is completed. You should have got the email from ACS by now. I got it yesterday night (NZ time)


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

maddy13885 said:


> I applied on 10 July and I got the assessment result on 8 Oct (Yesterday) by email. Case finalised refers to your skill assessment is completed. You should have got the email from ACS by now. I got it yesterday night (NZ time)


@ maddy13885

Thanks for the quick reply, i applied through agent so he will get emails. I will check with him if he got one already.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

I applied on the 25th of July, so should be expecting to hear in another 2 week or so


----------



## maddy13885 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah. The average processing time is more than 12 weeks these days. Do you know this tracker exists?
ACS Assessment Tracker


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, I just updated my record in there.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

maddy13885 said:


> I applied on 10 July and I got the assessment result on 8 Oct (Yesterday) by email. Case finalised refers to your skill assessment is completed. You should have got the email from ACS by now. I got it yesterday night (NZ time)


Got my acs results today....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Got my acs results today....


Can you share the results ? Also when did you apply ?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Can you share the results ? Also when did you apply ?


I applied on 10th July. Got accessed for 2621 system admin. 2 years were deducted out of 8 years. Qualification was accessed as equivalent to Aqf major.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

is date necessary on the notarized documents?

Today I've done notary for all my documents, but it doesn't contain any date?

Please let me know if date is necessary with notary?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> is date necessary on the notarized documents?
> 
> ...


Not that i know. I submitted the documents without date.


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Senior Expats,

I'm posting this query on behalf of my friend. He is having a couple of experience letter where company logo is there but the company doesn't put the address/ contact number in the letter. Is this an issue with ACS? will they accept such experience letter? He is trying to pursue the previous company to give him a letter with company address in it but if he fails to do so, do ACS reject such exp letter?
Please let me know


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Got my results. I too had similar situation like prseeker.

Degree - 2003 - 2007
Work started - Jan 2008
Degree Completion - Apr 2010
ACS Assessment - From Jan 2010 - Till Date

************
16 October 2013

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 14 July 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from xxxx University completed April 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Total = 3 years 4 months


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Got my results. I too had similar situation like prseeker.
> 
> Degree - 2003 - 2007
> Work started - Jan 2008
> ...


Congrats mate...all the best for rest of the process....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Congrats mate...all the best for rest of the process....


But I'm kinda stuck now as I am only @50 currently. 
Age = 30
Experience = 5
Qualification = 15
IELTS = 0 (Writing = 6.5)

Not sure where to head from here.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> But I'm kinda stuck now as I am only @50 currently.
> Age = 30
> Experience = 5
> Qualification = 15
> ...


The only option is to go for ielts again....if you have any doubt in clearing better take some coaching and than go for ielts .... Plan this soon before any new changes are made by any of the departments....


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would suggest the same. I don't think IETLS is that hard of nut to crack. Put in some extra effort and join a reputed coaching and you should get seven. I have even heard of people who has submitted for re-evaluation and got and extra 0.5 points in writing/speaking.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Not that i know. I submitted the documents without date.


Hi Tarun !

Congrats for your assessment. Before the graduation did you had any kind of vendor certification which you submitted to ACS?

Thanks


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys,

I have a question on my assessment.

I graduated for an integrated course (5 years) in MSc (IT) back in 2004
My first two years were mostly in customer support, so therefore didn't include it.

First job in my related field was in Sept-2006 to Nov-2009
Second job was from Nov 2009 to Jan-2011
Third job from Jan -2011 - till date.

My questions would be, could the integrated course be a problem since it isn't a typical BSc and MSc/MCA?
Would there be a problem since I have a gap from 2004 to 2006 which isn't mentioned.

I did this through an agent and they suggest me not to include the tech support for the two years.
:fingerscrossed:

Appreciate any insights


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question on my assessment.
> 
> ...


The decision of not including the tech support is good as it will not be considered but there is no harm in mentioning it. Worst case it will not be considered for which you are already ready.

There will not he any problem for the gap.


----------



## swatsandy (Oct 24, 2013)

*ACS Assessment*

Hi
I have applied for ACS Assesment on 9th Oct 2013, and the status moved to "with Assessor" within one day but it remained same since last 2 weeks.
When can I expext status changed to "IN Progress"??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

swatsandy said:


> Hi
> I have applied for ACS Assesment on 9th Oct 2013, and the status moved to "with Assessor" within one day but it remained same since last 2 weeks.
> When can I expext status changed to "IN Progress"??


Only after 12 weeks. Patience & eace: till then.


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

12th January is your D day dude...till then..just chilll....


----------



## singhk.2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually 9th Jan


----------



## yadav.sndeep (Aug 21, 2013)

I applied for ACS on 24th July.
Status is still "With assessor" 
Anybody has idea if i can go for SS ? I have 
5+ years of exp (Programmer analyst).
IELTS : L 7.5, R 7.5, W 6, S 6.5 overall 7


----------

